# Can credit card statements be used to confirm medical expenses ?



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

My wife passed in October. She left me with 40 some years of receipts/paperwork and I almost immediately set about shredding things. 

If I simply look at my credit card statements for the year 2021 we paid in the area of $100,000 US out of pocket for her medical care. I have NO receipts. But the statements say things like "Hospital expense" or "Medical lab expense. 

Our earnings for 2021 are no where near - in fact they are likely 60,000 US. 

Ignoring all the cash monies we paid in addition to that I put on the credit cards - do I have ANY chance of itemizing our medical expenses for this year? (I haven't filed an itemized tax form in many many years).


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at the IRS "topic" on medical expenditures and the links they provide to the various forms and publications here: Topic No. 502 Medical and Dental Expenses | Internal Revenue Service


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks for our reply - but I don't see where anything you have pointed me to answers my simple question - "Can I use credit card statements as proof of medical expenses"? 

I did come across this site https://www.keepertax.com/posts/can-you-use-credit-card-statements-as-receipts-for-taxes

which mentions "You may be wondering, "Can you use credit card statements as receipts for taxes?" It is always better to be able to show all your bookkeeping details to the IRS auditor. They require any form of acceptable proof such as receipts, bank statements, credit card statements, cancelled checks, bills or invoices from suppliers and service providers. "


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

According to the IRS...

The responsibility to prove entries, deductions, and statements made on your tax returns is known as the burden of proof. You must be able to prove (substantiate) certain elements of expenses to deduct them. Generally, taxpayers meet their burden of proof by having the information and receipts (where needed) for the expenses. You should keep adequate records to prove your expenses or have sufficient evidence that will support your own statement. You generally must have documentary evidence, such as receipts, canceled checks, or bills, to support your expenses. 

If you filed jointly.. then I suspect that credit card statement on its own would suffice so long as the information in the statement has sufficient detail to show that it was in fact a deductible medical expense.. 

If you filed jointly, it will be easier, because unlike other items, the chance of you paying for medical expenses of someone other than a dependent or spouse is low.

If you filed separately, then the difficulty for you will be to distinguish your medical expenses from hers.(if that is you had any)


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@MangoTango -- I am sorry for your loss! Normally, an auditor will want a "bill" and "proof of payment." With that said, I personally would use the credit card receipts (it won't be an issue unless you are audited.) I would also get a copy of the billing from the medical provider(s.) My wife had to go to the hospital's accounting office, to get "bills" and "proof of payment" for our insurance when I was going through cancer treatment. I suspect you only have a few vendors. For us, everyone was helpful. Then just staple the bills to the CC statements and file them away with that years taxes -- just in case. Alternatively, just file using the CC records and then gather the bills if you are ever audited. Cheers, 255


----------

